# L1 to service or Not?



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Hello all,

Been busy for last year or so not been on here too much.

Have been enjoying my E10 L1 combo now for year plus.Had L1 longer than the grinder prob more like 2 years but i'm not good with time sure Dave will remember me picking it up.

Thing is i've been enjoying superb coffee from both for a year or so problem free i may add.

However and i'm sure people will say if it aint broke dont mess with it, i'm wanting to service the L1.

What sort of price am I looking at to replace seals shower head and anything else that warrants a change.

Do think the handle on release is ever so slightly higher over the last 3 or so months if that makes sense i'm putting that down to maybe seal wear.

Thing is for such a valuable part of my everyday life (cant believe im saying that) i'm not one to let it go unloved any longer.

Any pointers or advice for sourcing said parts or anything else to aid my task much appreciated.

Paul


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would take the lever out, clean it, inspect the seals and re grease using a decent grease. Londinium sell their own recommended but it is expensive and if you are going to grease it regularly perhaps one of the Molycote products would do. At the same time you can take the group seal out and if it is not flexible, get a new one. This will also allow you to remove and clean the shower screen

There are plenty of L1 owners who can send links to the online stuff showing how to do what I have said. Whatever you do though, do not over tighten the 4 bolts when putting the group back on!

The lever return is more likely a greasing thing


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Should strip the group at least once a year to clean and re-grease the piston seals as well as inspect them for damage/wear and, if necessary, replace. Head over to Londinium website for replacement seals. Recommend the Loxeal grease - expensive but worth it.

Stripping the group is straightforward - plenty of advice on this forum if you need it.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Do it, you don't realise the change as you use it every day but if you lube it and then start again you will be amazed how smooth the lever glides.

There is a guide in the subforum somewhere, just be careful and go slowly and it is really easy to do.

Bella Barista sell the shower screen gasket at £2.99 and the IMS screens if you want to replace yours, but you can just give it a good soak in pulycaff.

You probably don't need to replace the gaskets on the actual lever mechanism but if you do Londinium sell the sets, Bella Barista probably might have them too.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Thanks all need to do some digging really and put some research time in.

will get the appropriate items and strive to maintain the L1 .

Very slowly and Very carefully.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look  here 

and check out the first clip - 'removing LI piston seals' - where Reiss shows how it's done. Can't find clips 2 & 3 in the series though.

Servicing an LI is simple to do and a rewarding experience - just take your time. It's a good idea to apply some tape over the chrome when removing the shower screen - it can be quite tight to remove. I use a couple of screwdrivers to get some purchase on the shower screen's lip and then lever against the side of the group where I've applied some protective by tape. Once the shower screen moves a little on one side, apply some leverage on the opposite side and it should pop off.

If you are just going to clean and re-lube, once you've cleaned the seals and dug out the old congealed grease and gunk, don't apply too much grease on the seals because you are going to apply a film to the bore as well. When returning the piston assembly back into the bore, rotate it so the grease is evenly spread. If you've done the job well, there will be some grease build up at the end of the bore. Wipe this off - you don't want it fouling the shower screen.

A word of caution - when undoing the four retaining bolts, make sure you are turning the Allen key in the right direction to undo. It's easy to get confused as you are looking down on it. *Looking down*, the Allen key should rotate clockwise to undo and anti-clockwise to tighten - check the video. It's wise to untighten each bolt a little and do so in a diagonal manner. The group is brass so the threads are relatively soft. When reinserting the bolts it's important not to over-tighten them as this can cause the threads to strip and you definitely don't want that. Tighten the bolts, again, in a diagonal rotation a little at a time on each one ensures your group will be properly secure with a final 'nip tight' on each bolt - no real tightening force.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

stevogums,

Echo the above in as much as the piston cleaning and seal replacement is a simple enough task.

If you go onto londiniumespresso.com and register as an owner (may require a pm to Reiss / moderator?) you will then have access, via 'Support', to the 'Permanent file' within the Londinium Owners Forum.

It is there that you will find all 3 parts of ..... VIDEO! Changing the piston and portafilter seals. Which is a pretty comprehensive guide.

One comment re the piston seals. After fitting the first seal Reiss fits the white, split PTFE ring ( the original part as there should be no need to replace this). I feel that unnecessarily hinders the fitting of the next two seals and personally, see no reason why that should not be slipped on last.

Go for it!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Could someone send me a link for the correct gasket for l1 at Bella barista, really need to buy a set of callipers


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> Could someone send me a link for the correct gasket for l1 at Bella barista, really need to buy a set of callipers


Item code is GUASC001


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Time to do this been hectic half a year but now i'm ready to attempt the service.

Order List:Londinium custom Group Seal Kit,Loxeal No.4 silicone grease with PTFE,Stainless steam wand.Want a new shower screen as well bit confused on what one to go for from: IMS µ35 shower screen or standard one or Competition E61 Shower Screen by IMS(from bella barista)?

Also after set of hex keys to do the job. Have allen keys already but if i'm going to do this on regular basis may as well buy some tools fit for purpose.

Am i missing anything before i order ..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

pretty much got it covered t hex keys are useful


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

What shower screen though ?


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

On a whim, I recently swapped out an IMS 200 for the IMS 35 shower screen.

I'd definitely recommend going for the 35 version. I wasn't expecting it to make much difference but it does!

I was getting a 'golf ball' type pattern of dimples left on the puck with the 200 (17-18g in 18g VST basket) suggesting uneven flows.

This totally disappeared with the 35 version.

This change in flow is very noticeable when I purge the group without the Portafilter: the 200 sent out needle jets like a bathroom shower, whereas the 35 produces a lovely soft and even 'aerated' flow.

I don't think there's any price difference so it's a no brainer to get the 35?


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Split Shot said:


> On a whim, I recently swapped out an IMS 200 for the IMS 35 shower screen.
> 
> I'd definitely recommend going for the 35 version. I wasn't expecting it to make much difference but it does!
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Got the 200 and 35 - prefer the 200 paired with an EK43 and lever.


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Got the 200 and 35 - prefer the 200 paired with an EK43 and lever.


Interesting. What's the reason, if I can ask?

Which machine is it you have?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the clue is in the thread


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok so here is an update of my experience with the Londinium 1. I have had it three years, used it pretty much every day and loved every minute of it and still loving every minute of it. I keep it very clean but have never serviced it. Recently it started leaking as the 4 seals (3 internal 1 group) on the piston have perished. Still, not bad for 3 years with all that heat and pressure. Just bought a new set of seals and some grease from Londinium web site, so fingers crossed all will be good when I have fitted them. I have got the old seals off but the piston rings where the seals were are difficult to clean. My fault really as I should have re-greased them every 6 months or so. Saying that this is all really easy stuff, so if you have one of these don't be afraid to do this yourself. The seals and the grease aren't cheap and as everything comes by DHL, postage is excessive for these small items but when buying from Londinium you are always buying the best of everything. A tip for you that if after 2 to 3 years yours starts leaking like this don't bother trying to get away with a re-grease, change the seals as well. I bought the grease first then the seals so paid double postage. I will post again once I have fitted the new seals but hope this update encourages more coffee enthusiasts to become L1 lovers like me.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

OMG why didn't I replace these seals sooner. I've been producing bad coffee for a couple of months as my L 1 lever has been slipping, leaking and leaving me with mushy coffee pucks and all down to perished seals. Don't wait folks just change them. I followed the video Reiss put on the Londinium web site and it was easy to do. The longest time was spent cleaning the piston ready for the new seals. I used a mixture of degreasing agents and Brasso which did the trick. Obviously washing all that off at the end. Just pulled my first coffee with the new seals. Wow you wouldnt believe the difference. Perfect pour, correct pressure, 30 second single shot, nice dry puck and the taste was as I remembered when I first had my machine. I will definitely be greasing my seals every six months and changing them as soon as they show signs of wear. Loving my L 1 all over again. It's like trading your missis in for a younger model. Lol. Only joking my missis is awesome.


----------

